# OU faire monter une nouvelle batterie sur un ipod touch



## muse69 (15 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous

j'ai récemment acheté une batterie pour mon ipod touch 1st gen , pensant naivement être capable d'ouvrir mon ipod touch avec les outils en plastique fournis.

Autant dire que j'étais optimiste.

J'ai finalement du me resigner et je souhaiterais donc savoir si quelq'un connaissait une boutique ou un particulier en région parisienne proposant de changer les batteries pour ipod touch.

merci à vous d'avance


----------

